# Hey!!



## Alondra

Hey girls kind of new here! How are you girls and how is the 2ww?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump!


----------



## Alondra

Thank you so much!


----------



## Rosa623

Hey ladies I am also new and I took this morning I bought two and they both came out this way although I had to take of the cap in order to see the second line what you all think .


----------



## ChrisHerlihy

Hey Alondra!


----------

